# I've totally screwed myself. Please help!



## slicetwo (Aug 16, 2012)

Got the Galaxy s3 for ATT last night. Put CM9 nightly on it. Had some beef with the camera freezing. This morning, I tried to do some stuff, which I don't remember, and now I can ONLY get into CWM recovery. However, the CM10 nightly zip I have on there won't install. Is there any way to get another nightly on there to install? How can I unbrick the phone? I've been googling a ton and found nothing useful. I can't get into the download mode that would be used for Odin or I would do that.

Can someone please help me. I'm so screwed. I leave for vacation on Monday and I need this working.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you not make a backup? If so just restore that and you should be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## The_Skul (Sep 8, 2012)

Power, home button, and volume down should put you in download mode. Make sure it's powered off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

If it won't install, it sounds like you have a zip for another S3. Also try Twrp

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slicetwo (Aug 16, 2012)

I did not back it up. I was stupid. Please forgive me.

So if I take out the battery, then put it back in, I can get into the download mode. Once I'm in download mode, should I just rerun the TAR files from the initial rooting in Odin? If not, what should I run?

If someone could please put it in simple terms. I used to jailbreak the hell out of iphones, and I installed CM9 on my touchpad, but this phone thing seems a bit more complicated.

Also, can anyone point me to how to restore it to the factory OS and such? I think that, until I learn more about rooting the phone itself, I'm just going to stick with the factory stuff.

Thank you SO much to everyone who is helping out.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

You're not bricked if you can get into recovery.

Do you have an sdcard? If so get a card adapter and plug into your pc and download and transfer a Rom onto it and pop it back into your phone.

If you don't have a usb adapter, you can insert it into a different phone that has an sdcard slot and transfer from your pc that way.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

You can use ADB while in recovery and push the file to your phone.


----------



## slicetwo (Aug 16, 2012)

That idea literally JUST dawned on me! I'm going to try that first. So glad someone else suggested it. My only concern is that I have the latest CM10 nightly zip on there and I keep getting a status 7 error when I try to run it.

I'd still like to try to get back to the original ROM that came with the phone as I'm having camera freezing and connection issues on the latest CM9 nightly.


----------



## slicetwo (Aug 16, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> You can use ADB while in recovery and push the file to your phone.


What's that mean? Again, I'm brand new (less then 24 hours) into learning about this stuff.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> You can use ADB while in recovery and push the file to your phone.


That was going to be my first suggestion, but seems like he's a beginner.

OP, learn ADB, it can save your ass and is very useful on practically any android phone.


----------



## slicetwo (Aug 16, 2012)

i will def get on that asap. but for now, i just need to get this thing up and running for my vacation next week.

i'll be home in 4 hours and ill be trying a bunch of stuff.

but again, what exactly should i run with Odin if i can get into download mode?

i got the ROM onto the microSD card, but it isn't recognized in CWM, so I can't access it...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just go Odin it. Ultimately, do a factory reset in CWM then go follow the directions here for AT&T and you'll be back to working (and rooted).


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with Jaxidan. Do a data wipe first, then run odin and you'll be fine. If you can boot into recovery, then data wipe will be easy. the moment you wipe, pull the battery, hold volume down + home + power to boot download mode. press volume up to agree to the warning. then just plug your phone into your comp and run odin to flash the stock .tar file. Then boot it up and you should be back at fully working stock.


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> That was going to be my first suggestion, but seems like he's a beginner.
> 
> OP, learn ADB, it can save your ass and is very useful on practically any android phone.


.
adb seems a bit daunting at first, but a little practice and you'll be working it well. Odin is also an easy restore, and research is simple with an abundance if information online, but it only works on Samsung phones


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

You really need to read and research all this stuff before you start flashing anything to your phone. Like how to make backups, how to unbrick, and maybe do that once or twice just to make sure you know what you're doing. I feel your pain, I've messed stuff up too and it's a pretty bad feeling. But make sure you do your research, your phone is definitely recoverable.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

iamjackspost said:


> You really need to read and research all this stuff before you start flashing anything to your phone. Like how to make backups, how to unbrick, and maybe do that once or twice just to make sure you know what you're doing. I feel your pain, I've messed stuff up too and it's a pretty bad feeling. But make sure you do your research, your phone is definitely recoverable.


Totally agreed with everything said here (including doing some dumb stuff myself).

Rule of thumb to keep in mind: If you can get into Recovery or a boot animation, you're almost definitely able to "easily" recover (i.e. you just need to find the right tutorial, more-or-less).


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

if i were you i'd jut buy a new phone, easier that way. i'm already on my 3rd GS3 be cause i keep losing my IMEI. the gals at my local verizon store are getting to know me quite well. LOL.











slicetwo said:


> Got the Galaxy s3 for ATT last night. Put CM9 nightly on it. Had some beef with the camera freezing. This morning, I tried to do some stuff, which I don't remember, and now I can ONLY get into CWM recovery. However, the CM10 nightly zip I have on there won't install. Is there any way to get another nightly on there to install? How can I unbrick the phone? I've been googling a ton and found nothing useful. I can't get into the download mode that would be used for Odin or I would do that.
> 
> Can someone please help me. I'm so screwed. I leave for vacation on Monday and I need this working.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

slicetwo said:


> That idea literally JUST dawned on me! I'm going to try that first. So glad someone else suggested it. My only concern is that I have the latest CM10 nightly zip on there and I keep getting a status 7 error when I try to run it.
> 
> I'd still like to try to get back to the original ROM that came with the phone as I'm having camera freezing and connection issues on the latest CM9 nightly.


Lol then stop trying to flash it (note you don't run roms). Flashing roms on this phone is no different than how you did it on the touchpad. Also google that error 7 if the rom is for your phone the error 7 is easy to fix.


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

kisypher said:


> if i were you i'd jut buy a new phone, easier that way. i'm already on my 3rd GS3 be cause i keep losing my IMEI. the gals at my local verizon store are getting to know me quite well. LOL.


Wow bro. Just so you know in the future, you can successfully rewrite IMEI without being stuck in roaming. Also, there is a way to avoid your enormous, repetitive waste of money...

From Adb - Reboot nvbackup
From terminal - su then reboot nvbackup

To restore from adb - restore nvbackup 
Restore from terminal - su then restore nvbackup

This is one of a few proven ways to keep IMEI in tact. Do yourself (and your pocket book) a favor and do a little research









Sent from my SCH-I535


----------

